# Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.



## Cormoraner (14. Dezember 2015)

Moin Leute,
ich habe schon viel rumprobiert. 

Gekaufte Rutenbänder sind recht teuer und halten nicht lange. Klett-Kabelbinder sind im Endeffekt nichts anderes aber überzeugen genauso wenig.

Ein alter Angelkollege nutzt solche Silikon Rouladenbinder und ist sehr zufrieden - die Teile kosten um 1€ pro Stk.

Ich suche immernoch nach einer guten und günstigen aber haltbaren Lösung. Wer hat eine Idee aus der Praxis? :m


----------



## Alex.k (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Nimm einfach Pflanzenhalterklammern. Die bekommst du ganz billig und erfüllen ihren Zweck besser als jeder Klettverschluss!

Edit: Würde mir aber selbst zusammenbauen. Sehr günstige Variante hier zu sehen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dxm2inu4wc

Habe ich mir auch 20 Stück zusammengebaut und die Kiste reingelegt.

Grüße.


----------



## jkc (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Hi, ich habe für alle meine Ruten ne Kombi aus diesem und diesem.
Bzw. ein "tip tector" plus ein bis zwei Klettbänder pro Rute.
Relativ kostspielig aber gut. "Verbraucht" habe ich davon noch nichts.
Edti: Ich wickel Die Rutenbänder immer so, dass zwischen den beiden Rutenteilen ein Stück Bändchen als Abstandhalter / Klapperschutz fungiert.

Grüße JK


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

1. Variante sagt mir nicht so zu, 2. kenne ich und ist recht interessant. Muss ich nur Material finden - deswegen online bestellen ist blöd.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Ich benutze keine Rutenbänder, sondern solche "Neoprensocken" (= längliche Rutenschutzkappen) - halten die demontierte Rute zusammen und schützen gleichzeitig noch die beiden Enden.


----------



## degl (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Aaaah,     zu spät gesehen..........vor ner Woche gabs für ganz kleines Geld Silikonbänder für Weihnachtsdekoration bei Aldi .......

Herrliche Teile um Ruten zum Transport zu fixieren und immer wieder verwendbar#6

gruß degl

Mglw. gibts davon ja noch welche


----------



## Fr33 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Ich hab das Problem, dass ich die Teile gerne mal verliere. Gerade abends am Wasser oder im hohen Grad. Teilweise aus der Tasche gefallen... Kacke!


Ich nutze daher seit 1 Jahr die Teile hier: 


http://m.rossmann.de/produkte/for-your-Beauty/Haargummis/4305615262536.html


Einfach mal die Freundin/ Frau fragen ob die beim nächsten Drogeriebesuch einem ne Ladung mitbringt. Vorallem die Neon-Farben sind soll - denn die findet mal eig immer wieder  Beim Angeln beide Gummis unten am Rutenende drumzwirbeln und gut ist. Da drückt sich auch nix ins Kork oder Duplon.....


----------



## vermesser (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Also ich nutz entweder Klettbänder (6 Stück für 1 Euro in unterschiedlichen Farben bei Tedi) oder sog. Hundeschuhe aus Neopren vom Kik (die gab es da mal für 10 Cent für 2 Stück).

Damit is soweit alles abgedeckt. Verluste sind bezahlbar  .


----------



## murph (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Ich benutze einfache Zopfgummis. Gibt es im 10er Pack schon ab 2 Euro. #6


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Ich kann die Zopfbänder auch nur empfehlen. Im 1€ Laden 10 stück. Fürs Salzwasser würde ich welche ohne Blechverbindung nehmen.


----------



## phirania (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Weiß ja nicht was ihr für Ruten habt,ich benutz immer die hier....
http://r.search.yahoo.com/cbclk2/dWU9OUUzOTMzMEFCRDQ4NDYzMyZ1dD0xNDUwMDkzNzUzNTQxJnVvPTkzNzI1NTYyMTkmbHQ9Mg--/RV=2/RE=1450122553/RO=10/RU=http%3a%2f%2f47086448.r.msn.com%2f%3fld%3dd34ZuX9UtZlsvkUq-PZU67jDVUCUz6GIEqko_vhZYfaTaCmCkjXEXNugT0P1H9kLKX1_EuV2g_iGU_b7RaAM4U_AfcycgfknU73nlpSdvUtQW40sJiz4bjmw4J6XJrZoPG01zD7CMPLp8x2rH3svUj3IRFwk4InD0olx5oPg0cH1_U-qMQ%26u%3dbrauchekondome.com%252f%253fts%253dbing%2526tsd%253dovk%2526prd%253dkondom%252520preis/RK=0/RS=dLqrGuZ2zUwzyMLoobQ6iFpT_IM-;_ylt=A7x9UnO5rG5W8QgA7yxfCwx.;_ylu=X3oDMTE0MzNzc3ZvBHBvcwMyBHNlYwNvdi10b3AEY29sbwNpcjJfaW50bAR2dGlkAw--;_ylc=X3IDMgRydAMx?p=kondome


----------



## kati48268 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Alte Boxershorts ein letztes mal in die Wäsche schmeissen,
das Stretchbündchen komplett abschnippeln und in passende Stücke schneiden; fertig.

a)umsonst
b)funktionieren super als Rutenbänder
c)hält jahrelang
d)Rutenbänder mit "Fox"-Aufdruck sind für Proleten, der moderne & modebwusste Angler hat somit welche von "Calvin Klein" :m


----------



## zokker (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Alte Boxershorts ein letztes mal in die Wäsche schmeissen,
> das Stretchbündchen komplett abschnippeln und in passende Stücke schneiden; fertig.



Hääää, Unnerbüxen wo das Gummi noch geht, sind doch noch gut. Die zerschnippelt man doch nicht, die treckt man noch an.[emoji79]


----------



## gründler (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*



zokker schrieb:


> Hääää, Unnerbüxen wo das Gummi noch geht, sind doch noch gut. Die zerschnippelt man doch nicht, die treckt man noch an.[emoji79]


 
jenau de jüte büxxx..da is dat neue nich von.....beim Konsum gift dat welch zu koppn 5m für twantig Pfennig.....

|wavey:


----------



## Guinst (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Zusammenstecken, Rolle dran und Schnur durch die Ringe fädeln dauert vielleicht 2min. Deshalb transportiere ich meine Ruten im Futteral. Scheint mir das Schonendste zu sein ...


----------



## Welpi (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Ich steh´mittlerweile total auf diese roten Rutengummis (von DAM?), die man mittels eines schwarzen Plastikklemmers schnell und einfach auf die richtige Länge einstellen kann... die gibts bei meinen Händlern an der Kasse in so ner Art Bonbonglas....

(das ist jetzt eine ziemlich rudimentäre Beschreibung, aber ich find grad kein Bild von den Dingern)


----------



## jkc (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*



Guinst schrieb:


> Zusammenstecken, Rolle dran und Schnur durch die Ringe fädeln dauert vielleicht 2min. Deshalb transportiere ich meine Ruten im Futteral. Scheint mir das Schonendste zu sein ...



Hi, das schonendste vielleicht, aber bei 150 Angeltagen a 2 Ruten bin ich dann ca. 5h jährlich länger mit Aufbauen beschäftigt und ca. die Hälfte, davon nochmal länger mit Abbauen. Das ist ein guter Angeltag.:q Zudem habe ich auch immer meine Schwierigkeiten eine (oder mehrere) lose Rolle(n) zu transportieren. Das verdoppelt die Anzahl der Gegenstände die mit Vorsicht behandelt werden müssen.

Die Calvin-Klein-Variante hätte was.:q

Allerdings mag ich zwei Sachen beim Zusammenlegen nicht, wenn Blankteile gegeneinander scheuern oder klappern können und wenn das Spitzenteil so am Handteil befestigt wird, dass es permanent gebogen ist/wird. Unter anderem deswegen habe ich zu meinen Karpfenruten mit geteiltem Griff noch "Verpackungsstücke" aus Rohrisolierung.


Grüße JK


----------



## kati48268 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*



jkc schrieb:


> Die Calvin-Klein-Variante hätte was.:q


Und ob. |rolleyes


----------



## bacalo (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Einfach einige ca. 5 mm breite Stücke von einem alten Fahrradschlauch abschneiden und über den Korkgriff bzw. die Spitze ziehen. Durch die Spannung bleiben diese witterungsfeste Teile immer schön am Rutengriff. Eins für unten und eins für oben, hier ggfs. über den zweiten Spitzenring führen und schon passt´s. Für feinere Spitzen muss halt ein Schlauch von einem Rennrad her. Fahrradhändler entsorgen die Schläuche. 

Zumindest für die die nicht auf C K stehen.


----------



## kreuzass (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Anfangs habe ich Fragestellung garnicht geschnallt.
Wusste garnicht was ein Rutenband ist. 

Ich nehme dazu eigentlich immer die Schnur von der Montage, wickel die um die Teile und fixier den ganzen Kladderadatsch mit dem Haken am dafür vorgesehenen Endstück. Am Ende wird noch das Rutenkondom sanft über Spitze gestreift. Da scheuert nichts. Das sitzt so eng wie es soll.

Zur Not hätte ich auch immer noch eine Packung Kabelbinder im Auto zu liegen. Die lösbaren. Kosten auch nicht die Welt und halten.

Sowas:
https://www.sound-pressure.de/1x-Kabelbinder-PA66-schwarz-150x76mm-wieder-loesbar


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Fürs Salzwasser würde ich welche ohne Blechverbindung nehmen.


Nicht nur Salzwasser - die billigen mit Blechhülse kratzen auch mit der Kante oder unter Zug, was auf hochwertigen Blanks mit entstehenden Kratzern nicht so gerne gesehen wird. 
Dicke Haar-sonstwie reine Gummibänder tun jedenfalls ganz gut, gibt es in 2 Ringgrößen was gut für Spitze und Griff passt.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Alte Socken in denen Löcher sind noch einmal durchwaschen und fertig...schützt auch gleichzeitig die Steckverbindung :g
 Mal ein Beispiel :m


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*



> Zudem habe ich auch immer meine Schwierigkeiten eine (oder mehrere) lose Rolle(n) zu transportieren.



Für selbigen Zweck habe ich dieses - ein prima Teil:

http://www.gerlinger.de/spro-multi-hard-case

Deutlich härter und stabiler als ne normale Rollentasche. Zudem gehen gleich mehrere Rollen rein.


----------



## u-see fischer (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Verwende 2 Gummibänder




Guinst schrieb:


> Zusammenstecken, Rolle dran und Schnur durch die Ringe fädeln dauert vielleicht 2min. Deshalb transportiere ich meine Ruten im Futteral. Scheint mir das Schonendste zu sein ...



Beim letzten Angelausflug hatte ich den ersten und einzigen Zander des Tages gefangen während mein Kollege noch seine Schnur durch die Ringe fädelte, den Snap anband und den Gummifisch einhängte.
Das und ev. die Zeitrechnung von jkc haben mich schon lange dazu bewegt nicht immer alles ab- und beim nächstenmal wieder auszubauen.

Die Calvin Klein Variante hat aber auch was. #6


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*



bacalo schrieb:


> Einfach einige ca. 5 mm breite Stücke von einem alten Fahrradschlauch abschneiden und über den Korkgriff bzw. die Spitze ziehen. Durch die Spannung bleiben diese witterungsfeste Teile immer schön am Rutengriff. Eins für unten und eins für oben, hier ggfs. über den zweiten Spitzenring führen und schon passt´s. Für feinere Spitzen muss halt ein Schlauch von einem Rennrad her. Fahrradhändler entsorgen die Schläuche.
> 
> Zumindest für die die nicht auf C K stehen.


:m
So mach ichs auch!


----------



## Guinst (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Ich hab immer nur eine Rute dabei und komme auch nur auf etwa 30-40 Angeltage. Die Rolle transportier ich einfach in der Verpackung (mit Klebeband getuned), hält schon 4 Jahre das Ding.
Mit Bändern hätte ich viel zu viel Angst, dass etwas kaputt geht. Sowohl an der Rute, als auch an der Montage. Bin aber vielleicht auch übervorsichtig.


----------



## Alex.k (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Einige scheinen hier sehr kreativ zu sein. Socken und Unterhosen Gummis.


----------



## k1ng (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Hi,

ich benutze Haargummis und Hundeschuhe.
Die Hundeschuhe habe ich bei Kik für 1€ das Paar gekauft.
Sind echt genial und gut gepolstert !


----------



## Dachfeger (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Hi K1ng,

stülpst du die Hundeschuhe oben über die Spitze oder machst du sie unten ran?

Gruß


----------



## Seele (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Wenn ich was beutze, dann Klett Kabelbinder. Gibts für 10 Cent das Stück und in Leucht Orange, dann verlier ich nicht so viele. Aber die Spinruten liege eh lose im Auto und die Anderen für die hab ich ein Futteral.


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Ich benutzte, wenn die Schnur mitgeschont werden soll diese SOX (10€)

http://www.spro.eu/de_de/news/spro-rod-sox,-genial-einfach!.aspx


oder wenn es nur um Spitzen und Ende schonen geht gerne diese von B.... (5€)

http://thumbs.ebaystatic.com/images/g/HoUAAOSwxN5WU24f/s-l225.jpg



PS: Sorry


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*



k1ng schrieb:


> .
> Die Hundeschuhe habe ich bei Kik für 1€ das Paar gekauft.
> Sind echt genial und gut gepolstert !


Ich habe mal gefragt, die haben sie anscheinend nicht überall (meinte die Verkäuferin) oder das war einmalig oder Postenware und nun aus.


----------



## Bewu1982 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

http://www.angelfachmarkt.de/-Berkley-Rutenclips-Rutenbaender-8cm/a52263083_u4364/

 Ich nutze diese und bin hoch zufrieden damit.
 Individuell einstellbar und trotzdem kann man auch mal etwas fester zurren wenns sein muss. Verrutschen nicht und gehen nicht von alleine auf.
 Von Behr hatte ich welche aus Neopren, die waren furchtbar


----------



## Klaus S. (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Ich nehme benutzte Kondome, man kann ja nicht alles immer gleich wegwerfen.


----------



## dennisk19899 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

ich nutze, und jetzt kommt es das gummiband von kaputten socken:vik:  hatte noch nie was besseres und es kostet auch nichts :k


----------



## berndheidem (27. April 2016)

*AW: Die besten Rutenbänder(-alternativen) - eure Meinung.*

Hallo!
schau doch mal bei youtube bissclip tv. ich habe mir die teile gebaut und bin damit zufrieden. durch die schockfarbe finde ich die dinger auch immer wieder.
mfg bernd


----------

